# .



## vinteenage

.


----------



## emilylynn18

Normally, I usually spend $200. But on the months I have to buy clothes...?? Upwards of $500.:blush:


----------



## BrEeZeY

diapers --$40
wipes--$20
few clothes items --$40-50

he eats what we eat and drinks milk so i spend money on groceries for the family so maybe 150$ tops...

we almost never buy toys or clothes cause grandparents always give him things as he has 3 sets of grandparents and he doesnt really play with toys


----------



## amygwen

One box of diapers (usually the jumbo pack from Sam's): $45
Wipes (box with 3 refills): $8
Clothes: Usually only like $20-30 or so a month

That's it :shrug:
We do BLW so we don't use rice or premade baby foods, so that saves lots of $$$


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## AriannasMama

Well, I get WIC so formula and food is free for me which is really nice, my grandma buys me a box of diapers once a month (baby shower gift) and eric buys all the wipes and bath needs (which last forever!). I basically just get her clothes and her formula thickener, but WIC gives me 7 cans of formula a month at around $12 each, 32 jars of baby food at 89¢ each (32 jars is waayy too much btw lol) a box of 160 diapers is $45, 8 pack of wipes at $10, formula thickener $30.

Soo around $200 (months that I buy her clothes, and when I do I usually get her entire wardrobe for the season, add around $100)


----------



## Desi's_lost

It depends really..
over 100 under 200 unless she needs things ie she just got a new car seat and jumper which was a little over $100 together.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Desi's_lost

vinteenage said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> O
> Wipes (box with 3 refills): $8
> 
> 
> GET YOUR BUTT OVER TO TARGET! $10 for a box with 9 refills (I think 9, maybe 7. Whatever it is, it lasts us 3 months).Click to expand...

I get these ones: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00332FFIE/ref=rcx_subs_dp

its 14 dollars for 720 wipes (10 packs) and you get a container but that way you don't have to leave the house, it just shows up at your door. :haha:


----------



## lizardbreath

Jaymee : $5 a week on 3 litres of milk, = $20 a month
$26 dollars on diapers a month 
$50ish on food and snacks
$20 on clothes she normally gets a new outfit or toy worth about $20
$16 on 9 pack pampers wipes devided between her and Katherine so like $8
$2 baby powder
On Jaymee we spend about $131 a month about a $150 really
With Katherine its a Different story
$15 ever 2 weeks for diapers = $30
$13 ever 2 weeks for formula = $26
$4 for pablem every month 
$8 on wipes (shares with Roo) 
$4 on diaper rash cream = $8 a month
$20 on an outfit or toy 
so about $100 right now 
betweem the two of them its about $250 dollars a month


----------



## amygwen

vinteenage said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> O
> Wipes (box with 3 refills): $8
> 
> 
> GET YOUR BUTT OVER TO TARGET! $10 for a box with 9 refills (I think 9, maybe 7. Whatever it is, it lasts us 3 months).Click to expand...

LOL
really?! I buy the cheap generic Wal-mart version, I thought I was getting a good deal!.. I don't shop at Target so I had no clue! Next time I'll def go to Target :D :D :D thx!


----------



## Hotbump

for both of my kids
diapers and wipes: 25
for clothes:25
for jar food even if its foodstamps:25
so probably 100-125 a month on everything excluding formula


----------



## tasha41

I don't even remember with an infant. 

Toddler, 
Food: No extra cost for food really. Though I spend more on groceries, it's because we eat healthier foods. She really doesn't eat enough to make a huge difference on the grocery bill and I don't buy that many foods specifically for her (ie: no jars or any of that business to take into consideration).

Milk: She loves milk, I buy 2-3 bags per week at $5. so $15 x 4 = $60. But then it's not just her, my OH drinks a lot of it too.. I have it in cereal etc.

Diapers: Probably 2 packs per month. Someone always has them on sale, and I usually pay $25 per box. So $50/mo.

Toys/clothes: Truly whatever you want to spend right? I don't even know how much I spend in a month or a year to average it. But not that much! Maybe $1,500 give or take?? And that includes Christmas gifts for her.


----------



## _laura

£6 nappies every 3 weeks
£9 formula every week
£7 for a box of 700 wipes every 2/3 months
£5 a month on baby food (we buy 10 jars and alternate between jars and our food- not enough of our food to affect a bill)
£10 a month on clothes maybe? I normally buy when I see something nice rather than buy in bulk for each season

We dont buy toys or books because our parents always buy those for him!


----------



## Natasha2605

Hmmmm mine is roughly :

Nappies - £10 per month (about 90 nappies, asda's little angels)
Wipes - £3 (4 packs of asda LA for £3)
Milk - We're onto cow's milk but she guzzles it so we're about £5 per week so £20 per month
Clothes - About £20 ish, I tend to just buy if I see something I like, she has wayy to many clothes.
Toys- Per month, none, she has so many toys which aren't played with.
Days out - About £50 per month to softplay, smimming etc
Food - She eats what we eat so doesn't really make a diff to bill xx


----------



## bbyno1

Wipes =30 pound a month
Nappies = 20 pound a month
Food =30-40 a month
Formula = 12 a month
So around 100.

I also do about 30 a month on toys and 30 on clothes


----------



## Natasha2605

bbyno1 said:


> Wipes =30 pound a month
> Nappies = 20 pound a month
> Food =30-40 a month
> Formula = 12 a month
> So around 100.
> 
> I also do about 30 a month on toys and 30 on clothes

What wipes do you buy lol? That's 10x what I spend : O


----------



## bbyno1

Johnsons..Usually get them for a pound a pack but she goes through nearly a pack a day! So sometimes even more than 30 a month lol


----------



## Natasha2605

bbyno1 said:


> Johnsons..Usually get them for a pound a pack but she goes through nearly a pack a day! So sometimes even more than 30 a month lol

Haha that's mental, we're about a pack a week! xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

Um, We normally stock on boxes of nappies at the asda baby events, and I think we get through a couple of boxes a month, so about £20 - £30?

Wipes: £9 for a box of pampers sensitive, or we'll get 4 for for £3 on the little angels wipes a couple of times, so £8-£9

ood and milk - she eats what we eat and drinks cows milk, so that just goes in with regular grocery shopping. I usually spend at least £200 a month on food, but she'll be a fairly negligable percentage of that.

Clothes - very rarely buy them, she has grandparents/great-grandparents/aunts, uncles and cousins coming out of her ears, and they like to buy her clothes or give her hand me downs. I think in the last few months I've bought her 2 pairs of trousers and some socks....And shoes! Forgot about shoes. Excessively expensive and she grows out of them so quickly. So probably about £10 a month.

Toys - Mostly like above, although if we want something big for her we'll buy it, like right now I'm bidding on a wendy house on ebay :haha: so maybe about £30 - £40 a month, if you average it out.

So even if I take the upper estimates here, it doesn't reach £100 a month. Maybe they're averaging out the costs of big expenses too? like carseat/pram etc...


----------



## wishuwerehere

bbyno1 said:


> Johnsons..Usually get them for a pound a pack but she goes through nearly a pack a day! So sometimes even more than 30 a month lol

Also :shock: she must poop a lot lol


----------



## stephx

Formula- £28
Food (mainly veggies)- £10
Clothes- £40
Nappies- £10
Wipes- £4
Nanny buys all her toys...

So £92 a month... ($56) in the UK everyone gets £80 child benefit a month so ava is pretty much free :haha: x


----------



## rainbows_x

Formula- £36 a month - C&G Comfort 3.49 a tub, one tub a week.
Food- £15 a week, £60 a month.
Nappies- £8 a month, Wilkinsons own. £1.83 a pack.
Wipes- £4 a month.
Clothes- I buy them on Ebay, but sell the ones that don't fit her, so don't really spoend anything.


----------



## Marzipan_girl

I spend way too much because I get so bored all day with nobody to talk to that all I ever do is go shopping :(
So on toys and clothes a month it could be hundreds depending.
Nappies: £30 a month (pampers)
Wipes: £15 a month (johnsons)
Formula: he goes through 1 tub a week so about £50 a month (aptimil comfort)
Lotions etc: gah I don't really know...£30 a month?
Food: 2 ellas organic kitchen pouches a day: £14 a week so £56 a month
baby rice and porridge: £10 a month
So that alone 
about £200-250 a month but then toys and clothes probs takes me to about £500 or 600 a month depending if it's a bad month or not


----------



## KiansMummy

*Nappies*- £20
*Formula *- I buy one tub a week at nearly £8 a week so about £30 a week
*Wipes*- £12
*Food*- I dunon really cos he just has what we have really - Id say £10 though on yoghurts, cereal the bits for him
*Clothes*- £100 - I buy way to much - and spend the £25pw maintence from his dad on clothes
*Toys*- Maybe £10-£15 he has loads though so i just buy the odd one that stands out every now and again
*Other bits and bobs *(creams/ lotions/calpol/bottles etc) Varies each month so say £20

So about 187ish a month! x


----------



## lauram_92

this is a complete guess..

*nappies :* £20ish a month (sometimes i use cloth ones, but i only own 5)
*wipes :* like £5 a month?
*clothes :* like £30 a month. i didn't buy clothes for 3 months + when i was pregnant because i was waiting to see what i was given by family etc, so i just buy things he needs like for summer; thinner sleepsuits/sun hats/shorts..
*toys :* he doesn't really have toys, but he has a few books, so like £15?
*lotions :* not bought anything so far because i was given so much bath products and he uses very little because he has dry skin.
*food :* i live with my parents so i chip in towards their bills, usually £70 a month. he doesn't eat food yet, (and i express so no formula) but soon he will be on solids and i'll be swapping him onto formula. so i won't count food.

in total i spent about £70 a month on him. but i still need to buy a high chair, stroller (mine is kinda breaking) so i spent most of my money on the 'bigger' things and buy necessities in bulk..


----------



## KiansMummy

ooops double post, my computer is really playing up and keeps posting everything 2x. SORRY!


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Nappies - £7 a month. (Little angels nappies.)
Forumla - £8 a week. (SMA gold but am considering swapping him to cow&gate in a week or two if he is still sickly on it)
Clothes - Not needed to buy him any clothes yet since he's been born. (Seriously.. he has more clothes than I do and I've turned my spare room into an extra wardrobe!)
Wipes - £3 odd, that's like 20 packs of wipes. 

Sooo right now £42 a month. When he goes a size up in clothing though I know it's going to get expensive lol!


----------



## divershona

nappies 2 boxes of 96 =£24 (unless i buy them in baby event as they are cheaper then)
wipes 6 packs x 18p
formula 6 tins at 7.50 = £45.00
clothes = about 100 every 3ish months when she outgrows things so about £35.00
food = 30 jars for £15.00 plus stuff i make at home anyway which she gets a bit of
toys etc = about £20.00 on average
baby clubs/swimming etc = £15.00
bath bits = about £5 a month (get all the johnsons shampoo etc from the pound shop so its cheap )

so in total i spend about £160.00 a month so about $263 (obviously it varies) but thats the average ... and i'm going to be switching to asda's little angels nappies so my nappy costs will be reduced.


----------



## bbyno1

Marzipan_girl said:


> I spend way too much because I get so bored all day with nobody to talk to that all I ever do is go shopping :(
> So on toys and clothes a month it could be hundreds depending.
> Nappies: £30 a month (pampers)
> Wipes: £15 a month (johnsons)
> Formula: he goes through 1 tub a week so about £50 a month (aptimil comfort)
> Lotions etc: gah I don't really know...£30 a month?
> Food: 2 ellas organic kitchen pouches a day: £14 a week so £56 a month
> baby rice and porridge: £10 a month
> So that alone
> about £200-250 a month but then toys and clothes probs takes me to about £500 or 600 a month depending if it's a bad month or not

Quite a bit on wipes like me.
Omg now i feel like i use too many:haha: She does 2 poo's a day usually and use about 10 for each lol.Im gunna try limiting this week on them and see how i go!


----------



## Natasha2605

bbyno1 said:


> Marzipan_girl said:
> 
> 
> I spend way too much because I get so bored all day with nobody to talk to that all I ever do is go shopping :(
> So on toys and clothes a month it could be hundreds depending.
> Nappies: £30 a month (pampers)
> Wipes: £15 a month (johnsons)
> Formula: he goes through 1 tub a week so about £50 a month (aptimil comfort)
> Lotions etc: gah I don't really know...£30 a month?
> Food: 2 ellas organic kitchen pouches a day: £14 a week so £56 a month
> baby rice and porridge: £10 a month
> So that alone
> about £200-250 a month but then toys and clothes probs takes me to about £500 or 600 a month depending if it's a bad month or not
> 
> Quite a bit on wipes like me.
> Omg now i feel like i use too many:haha: She does 2 poo's a day usually and use about 10 for each lol.Im gunna try limiting this week on them and see how i go!Click to expand...

Lol Summer poos between 2 and 3 times a day and I'm so icky with poo I do one wipe of the bum then bin it. But yeah you use a lot of wipes haha! Good luck with cutting back xx


----------



## Marzipan_girl

bbyno1 said:


> Marzipan_girl said:
> 
> 
> I spend way too much because I get so bored all day with nobody to talk to that all I ever do is go shopping :(
> So on toys and clothes a month it could be hundreds depending.
> Nappies: £30 a month (pampers)
> Wipes: £15 a month (johnsons)
> Formula: he goes through 1 tub a week so about £50 a month (aptimil comfort)
> Lotions etc: gah I don't really know...£30 a month?
> Food: 2 ellas organic kitchen pouches a day: £14 a week so £56 a month
> baby rice and porridge: £10 a month
> So that alone
> about £200-250 a month but then toys and clothes probs takes me to about £500 or 600 a month depending if it's a bad month or not
> 
> Quite a bit on wipes like me.
> Omg now i feel like i use too many:haha: She does 2 poo's a day usually and use about 10 for each lol.Im gunna try limiting this week on them and see how i go!Click to expand...

I know we're terrible! And i'm supposed to be really environment concious! :blush: Def need to try and cut down...just that being stingey on the wipes I find can be...erm, icky haha


----------



## annawrigley

I seriously have no idea :shrug: It varies so much I couldn't even hazard a guess, but I'm gonna :haha::

Nappies: I'd say £10 a month... Its £5ish for 44 Tesco nappies but both his nurseries provide nappies so I use like 20 a week? 

Wipes: Don't really know how fast I get through them but I have a pack upstairs and a pack in my changing bag but again both nurseries provide them sooo, £4? I buy in bulk so its hard to tell lol.

Clothes: He has all the clothes he needs, and everything he needs for the next size as well (got his entire 2-3 wardrobe for his birthday cos he didnt need any more toys after Christmas!) But I sometimes go a bit mad, other months spend nothing. So on average, £30?

Food: Hard to say because he eats human food, and one of his nurseries (2 days a week) provides the food, the other doesnt sooo.... £10/month on yoghurts, £12/month on milk, £10/month fruit just for Noah... £20/month on Organix snacks etc, soo yeah about £52

Toys: Not bought him toys in ages, he has way too many. Let's say £5 just in case I get him a little something

Toiletries/Calpol/teething remedies: :shrug: £5? They're not expensive and last ages...

£20 a month savings.

So thats £126/month. And I get like £240/month from CB and CTC. I spoil him so I don't get it LOL. Maybe cos 5 days a week nappies and wipes are free and 2 days a week food as well :shrug:

What else do babies need?!


----------



## AriannasMama

^^ Their own pony perhaps,maybe a car? IDK lol.


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Lol! I agree I don't know how people can make babies so expensive. :| My SIL spends like £500 odd a month on her little girl.. it's like _how is that possible?!_


----------



## Hotbump

my sister spoils her children and then she complains that she doesnt have a lot of money when she earns 15 an hour and her husband earns around 19 an hour i think? Her eldest is so stuck on brand that he wont wear any shoes that arent brand name his mother's fault if you ask me she is the one who buys brand name stuff without looking at the price.


----------



## x__amour

I get 10 cans of formula a month from WIC and will be getting food this month after she turns 6 months, so... I spend $25 on diapers once a month and there's a few bits and bobs there so we'll say... $50.


----------



## vhal_x

Formula: 4 tubs a month, £28, paid for by healthy start vouchers - so I get them free.
Nappies: 2 packs per month, £10.
Wipes: 10 packs a month (uses much less but I use them too so never sure how much he uses) £10.
Litlle present (such as few new outfits/toys): £40.

total, £60 per month, not including the £28 worth of milk i get free with my vouchers, and he hasn't weaned yet so no food xx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Lyrik is 10 months old.
Food- She eats what I eat so I dont pend anything extra.
Diapers- I cloth diapers so I dont need any diapers
Wipes- I also use cloth wipes.
Milk- Full fat milk about $4 a week so $16 a month.
I have 2 friends with girls so I get ALOT of clothes for free I spent maybe $15 a month
I spend about 35 Dollars a month on her.


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Yazz_n_bump said:


> Lol! I agree I don't know how people can make babies so expensive. :| My SIL spends like £500 odd a month on her little girl.. it's like _how is that possible?!_

I spend that amount or more sometimes :blush: It's def possible!


----------



## annawrigley

What the hell do you buy?! Gold plated nappies? :rofl:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I cant imagine spending that much a month!!! that insane!


----------



## vinteenage

Yeah seriously Marzipan, what do you buy? All name brands? All brand new? I cant fathom that much.


----------



## AriannasMama

Its usually the baby diamond earrings that drain my bank :haha: oh and the baby gucci


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Marzipan_girl said:


> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> Lol! I agree I don't know how people can make babies so expensive. :| My SIL spends like £500 odd a month on her little girl.. it's like _how is that possible?!_
> 
> I spend that amount or more sometimes :blush: It's def possible!Click to expand...

:shock: Seriously?! And I thought SIL was crazy. What the heck do you buy? I bet you get Rory those demin nappies or something. :lol:

They'll grow out of it soo quickly...


----------



## KaceysMummy

I can't imagine spending that much...
I spend £16 a month on essentials :? 
Nappies: £11 for 120 huggies
Wipes: £5 for 6 pack Johnstons (normally last a few months though)
Food: Is all the same as ours, so no expense really, she'll eat anything :haha:
Clothes: Get most from family and friends. Only really by the odd outfit which I like or is a bargain :lol:
Toys: She has enough as it is and doesn't even play with half of them...
Although some months I do go mad with a massive shopping spree and buy her loads of things - but never that much, I'd rather save the money up for her. 
Plus she gets spoilt enough by my parents! xx


----------



## lauram_92

i could easy spend £500 a month, if i had the money :haha:
i'd have to be like a millionaire to consider it though, i am so stingy.
it would be amazing to look at clothes & not be like 'oh daaaaamn, look at the price!'


----------



## flutterbywing

Boobymilk - free
Whatever we are eating - pennies
cloth nappies - no monthly outgoing
wipes - £2 a month ish
hand me down clothes - free 

My baby is cheap ;)


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Basically I have no friends as I moved to a new area to live with my OH and LO and so all day all I ever do is go to the shops and buy a load of toys and baby clothes, books etc. If I had someone to talk to I would much prefer that instead of shopping! I have a slight shopping addiction...I go to all the little boutiques and pick up nice cuddly toys for his room etc everyday. Makes me feel better untill I have something better to do.


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Yazz_n_bump said:


> Marzipan_girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> Lol! I agree I don't know how people can make babies so expensive. :| My SIL spends like £500 odd a month on her little girl.. it's like _how is that possible?!_
> 
> I spend that amount or more sometimes :blush: It's def possible!Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: Seriously?! And I thought SIL was crazy. What the heck do you buy? I bet you get Rory those demin nappies or something. :lol:
> 
> They'll grow out of it soo quickly...Click to expand...

LOL no denim nappies here! They look chavvy tbh. But I do buy designer baby clothes alot. I buy the same brands his dad buys so Paul Smith, Ralph Lauren, prada etc. I find it looks cute as they wear matching polo tops and things :D


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Now I feel like a cheap skate :rofl: 

Nappies are probably our one major outgoing on kids. 

Clothing is either hand me downs, primark buys, or gifts. 

Food, well Logan is breastfed, so he's free. And Robyn eats what we eat, so not much extra cost there, if anything!

So a month... £40-60? That's for *TWO* kids!! 

Don't understand how people can spend SO much tbh. At the end of the day, whats the point in buying expensive clothing? All they do is poo, wee or sick all over it. Or if they're toddlers, they get GRUBBY! That's the best bit about being a kid :) My little girl needs her bath at the end of the day, she gets into everything, and thats the way i like it.


----------



## bump_wanted

Crashing here but i was in a shop the other day and a hat was £49 so its def possible to spend loads needless to say i walked straight out lol i couldnt justify that kind of money tho i do like to match ollie and DH lol

On ollie a week i spend
Milk £2
Nappies £4
Wipes £1
Food/snacks (he eats normal food but we tend to buy healthier now) £10
Days out £5 not counting my buses

£22 a week lol


I dont buy him every week maybe £20 a month if that on stuff like a toy or clothes.


----------



## _laura

Marzipan_girl said:


> Basically I have no friends as I moved to a new area to live with my OH and LO and so all day all I ever do is go to the shops and buy a load of toys and baby clothes, books etc. If I had someone to talk to I would much prefer that instead of shopping! I have a slight shopping addiction...I go to all the little boutiques and pick up nice cuddly toys for his room etc everyday. Makes me feel better untill I have something better to do.

Why don't you join some baby groups? Max loves going to them to play with other babies, even if I don't talk to anyone it gets me out of the house and him interacting with other babies.


----------



## Marzipan_girl

_laura said:


> Marzipan_girl said:
> 
> 
> Basically I have no friends as I moved to a new area to live with my OH and LO and so all day all I ever do is go to the shops and buy a load of toys and baby clothes, books etc. If I had someone to talk to I would much prefer that instead of shopping! I have a slight shopping addiction...I go to all the little boutiques and pick up nice cuddly toys for his room etc everyday. Makes me feel better untill I have something better to do.
> 
> Why don't you join some baby groups? Max loves going to them to play with other babies, even if I don't talk to anyone it gets me out of the house and him interacting with other babies.Click to expand...

I'm planning too. I'm just quite shy and get awkward in social situations. Plus all the mums in my area are alot older than me like, in their 30's. So there won't be much in common and i'm scared i'll be judged. But i'm still going to try as it's better than nothing :D and at least Rory will have some mates haha


----------



## Tanara

_I spend ( I just went and bought this so i have the receipt LOL)
34.68 on diapers
10.89 on wipes 

That's all, I mean she isn't eating food, shes breastfed and i never buy clothing because i am given so much and so much is bought for her, my mom just threw down 400 for me and my two kids, for summer clothes. Personally I would say over all with both kids I spend maybe 200/m and thats treats for Taye ect. 

Thats also includes our weekly swimming _


----------



## bbyno1

Marzipan_girl said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marzipan_girl said:
> 
> 
> Basically I have no friends as I moved to a new area to live with my OH and LO and so all day all I ever do is go to the shops and buy a load of toys and baby clothes, books etc. If I had someone to talk to I would much prefer that instead of shopping! I have a slight shopping addiction...I go to all the little boutiques and pick up nice cuddly toys for his room etc everyday. Makes me feel better untill I have something better to do.
> 
> Why don't you join some baby groups? Max loves going to them to play with other babies, even if I don't talk to anyone it gets me out of the house and him interacting with other babies.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm planning too. I'm just quite shy and get awkward in social situations. Plus all the mums in my area are alot older than me like, in their 30's. So there won't be much in common and i'm scared i'll be judged. But i'm still going to try as it's better than nothing :D and at least Rory will have some mates hahaClick to expand...

I have also moved away with my OH and don't know anybody here. I decided to join a baby group or Aliyah wouldn't really socialize with anyone other than the two of us. All the mums are in their mid 30's or older but Aliyah enjoys going so i take her along eevry week.
I barely chat to the mums as everyone seems so close already but they arnt rude so we say the odd thing or two:haha: its just nice to get out and be in a different enviroment though:)


----------



## MrsEngland

Formula- £68 (2 tubs a week @ £8.50 each)
Nappies- £20 
Food- £20/£30
Wipes- £6 (4 for £3 every 2 weeks)
Baby bath, talc etc - £4 (2 bottles for £2)

So basics is like £128 a month ish, but a lot of the time my mum will pick us up a tub of formula or some organic baby food and i make some of her food too depending on what we are having for dinner. Then we probably spend £150 ish on toys and clothes and books give or take some depending on the month, i try to spread out buying the clothes we need so we buy the next size up in everything.


----------



## annawrigley

Yasmin I can understand that actually. Before I came to college I'd get so bored cooped up in the house all day and was also too shy to go to baby groups so would go into town pretty much every day and usually buy something I convinced myself Noah needed just so it wasn't a wasted journey :haha: if I had the money I would probably have spent loads too!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I usually buy him a box of 144 nappies which lasts us a month for £14 
8 packs of wipes which are 4 for £2.99= £5.98
We usually buy formula every week= £30.39
Usually buy 10 jars of food a week= £20 (they are 10 for £5)
I usually spend £20 a week on new clothes for him= £80
Toys= £40

Total= £190.37

I usually buy him new MAM bottles, teats and soothers once a month too. As well as bath things etc.


----------



## MissMamma

nothing! :D
cloth nappies, breastmilk and she eats what we eat!


----------



## MissMamma

oh no wait about a fiver on wipes...


----------



## lucy_x

Hmmm.

We bought cloth nappies (£65.00) so £65.00 / 24 months: £2.70 a month.
Clothes £100 every 3 months, so £33.00 a month.
BLW : £0.00
wipes £1.50 every week*4= £6.00

*so £41.70 a month for clothes, nappies, food, Wipes etc etc*
Except it doesnt work like that because the nappies are upfront and the clothes are bought now and then.

Other than that... Nothing. Shes super cheap. TBH now i can see why i stuck with cloth. and how i manage to save her child benefit every week! (she has £800.00 in savings now!)


----------



## bbyno1

Thats very good (savings)
I planned to put Aliyahs child benefit away for her but i just never seem to have it left over:( She still has her 250 voucher that i need to put into her bank and i have managed to save 100 so 350 so far.I just wonder what that will be worth when shes 18 lol


----------



## Char&Bump-x

My 'baby' is now a toddler but i spend:

£10 a month nappies
£5 a month wipes
£40 a month food
£10 a month on play gyms etc
Nothing on clothes, my mum's friend works in a charity shop and gives my mum first pick of all the good stuff :lol:
Nothing on toys, she has hundreds!

So.. £65 a month


----------



## bbyno1

^ some charity shops have brilliant buys!
Only just started to have a little look in them and im amazed at whats in there sometimes!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

My mum has kitted out Kyla's wardrobe in hello kitty/ITNG/peppa pig etc, all excellent condition, loooads from next and H&M. She'll bring me over a black bag full every couple of weeks that has cost her about a tenner! It's great! 

She'll get her a few toys now and then too, Kyla's got an obcession with the teletubbies atm so she's been hunting them down in charity shops too lol


----------



## bumpy_j

i've only bought 3 or 4 pks of disposables since he's been born cause he uses cloth unless he's at my OHs (and his dad normally will supply a pack there, and I BF sooo I only buy wipes and a few basic clothes off ebay now and again (he was given loads of good quality hand me downs) - apart from toys, breastpads (about 5-10quid a month) and teething meds he's really, really cheap - i feel guilty that i've splurged on a jumperoo and a yummy mummy bag off ebay recently but he still has about 400quid in savings


----------



## bumpy_j

annawrigley said:


> Yasmin I can understand that actually. Before I came to college I'd get so bored cooped up in the house all day and was also too shy to go to baby groups so would go into town pretty much every day and usually buy something I convinced myself Noah needed just so it wasn't a wasted journey :haha: if I had the money I would probably have spent loads too!

same here, but it's also the internet that's my enemy - all my mates are at uni so amazon is my BFF instead :blush:


----------



## newmommy23

Wipes : $11 dollars for the month

Nothing else. Lol


----------



## bbyno1

Char&Bump-x said:


> My mum has kitted out Kyla's wardrobe in hello kitty/ITNG/peppa pig etc, all excellent condition, loooads from next and H&M. She'll bring me over a black bag full every couple of weeks that has cost her about a tenner! It's great!
> 
> She'll get her a few toys now and then too, Kyla's got an obcession with the teletubbies atm so she's been hunting them down in charity shops too lol

Gosh,that really is great!lol. I never find many good toys but its the clothes im always after,getting abit obsessed with looking now:haha: I think she has too much,her drawers don't even close and she has 7 in her chest of drawers lol.


----------



## divershona

there are 11 charity shops near me and only one sells baby/kids clothes!!! but there i usually loads of stuff ... its mostly boys clothes in the baby stuff but things like dungarees you can get away with a nice pink or purple top underneath so for me it doesn't really matter. The had on this thing where there was a big basket kinda thing full of baby clothes and it was 10 things for a £1!!!! and i managed to spend almost a £10er!!! getting her vests and sleepsuits etc okay some of them were boys ones but tbh who's going to notice if she has a blue vest on underneath her other clothes?!?!?!!?


----------

